# Cheap End Mill And Drill Bit Storage



## ih8beingold (Jul 23, 2015)

Bought some ice "stick" cube trays meant to make ice cubes that will fit into water bottles. The compartments on mine measure about 3/4" x 3 3/4". $1.25 for a set of two (20 compartments total) at the local dollar store. Should work great to keep drill bits and end mills (3/4 and smaller) organized.


----------



## brino (Jul 23, 2015)

great idea! so far I've been cutting off pieces of appropriate sized tubing and sliding that over the working ends.
-brino


----------



## ch2co (Jul 23, 2015)

But that would mean _I have to get organized, and not have the joy of scrounging through my box 'o bits!
(why did my font suddenly switch to italics?? )  But seriously folks, that is a great idea. I use the mini
ice cube trays when I'm tearing apart things with tiny screws, washers etc. They are invaluable to me.
I've never seen long ice cubes what are they used for?
 I keep all my beer in my beer 'fridge and don't like to dilute it. 

Chuck the grumpy AND ITALICISED old guy_


----------



## ih8beingold (Jul 23, 2015)

ch2co Those ice cubes trays are designed so the "ice sticks" will fit into the opening of most water bottles that people carry around now.


----------



## ch2co (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks, that is a neat idea. Never seen that done, but then I don't get out very often. ;^)

Chuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## ih8beingold (Jul 23, 2015)

I forgot to add that at first I had weiner holders in my basket. It may sound a little weird but there are plastic containers to hold your weiners when you go camping. Who knew?  They close and hold 10 weiners I think. I was going  to buy them but the idea of buying a weiner holder was too weird. They would work though.


----------



## Restorer (Jul 30, 2015)

Just think of them as "Tube Steaks"!
Then the holder will work.
                                            Restorer


----------

